
The truth about net neutrality, no really. – Imgur - teddyh
https://imgur.com/gallery/5xjPs1L
======
BlackDinosaur
Everything is all about the money, every little thing that is done by
companies is about the money and net neutrality is one of the most elaborate
schemes on how to get it

